# QNAP TS-251 versus Synology DS214play ???



## sunnyday (Jan 6, 2015)

I am looking for some NAS advice pls.  I want to purchase a NAS, then load my audio and video content onto the NAS. Once loaded, I plan to stream the audio content from the NAS to my Sonos system. I plan to stream my video content from the NAS to my iOS devices (iPad, iPhone) and to my Apple TV.

All of my audio content is in Apple lossless format and resides in my iTunes library on my iMac. All of my video content is in H.264 m4v files, and also resides in my iTunes library. My content is DRM free. I plan to copy my iTunes library (not move my library) onto the NAS.

I've narrowed my NAS choice down to two devices: the QNAP TS-251 and the Synology DS214play. On paper, the QNAP has better specs (a 2.4 GHz quad core processor versus a 1.6 Ghz dual core on the Synology), more USB and LAN ports, and an HDMI port. Plus the QNAP is about $60 less expensive.  But from what I've read, the Synology seems to have easier set-up and better apps.

Can anyone comment on the QNAP versus Synology devices that I am considering? Thanks


----------



## ErickO (Jan 13, 2015)

sunnyday said:


> I am looking for some NAS advice pls.  I want to purchase a NAS, then load my audio and video content onto the NAS. Once loaded, I plan to stream the audio content from the NAS to my Sonos system. I plan to stream my video content from the NAS to my iOS devices (iPad, iPhone) and to my Apple TV.
> 
> All of my audio content is in Apple lossless format and resides in my iTunes library on my iMac. All of my video content is in H.264 m4v files, and also resides in my iTunes library. My content is DRM free. I plan to copy my iTunes library (not move my library) onto the NAS.
> 
> ...




I have a TS-251 and I absolutely love it. Set up was super easy, there's a wizard for everything that walks through every step. There are a TON of great apps on it as well.  I did my research before I bought my QNAP NAS and the HDMI port was the kicker. I have my NAS connected directly to my TV. Super easy.  I can also stream my media files from the NAS to any DLNA or AirPlay devices as well.     I also bought a QNAP remote control on Amazon which I totally recommend.

Found this comparison chart of QNAP vs. Synology as well. 
http://eu1.qnap.com/ftpedm/2014/US-baytrail/image_01@2x.png

Hope it helps.
Cheers!


----------

